# Equine Delight



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I know there is some horse lovers out there!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice pictures


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Sandy ,great shots as usual ,I like #2

dick


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

beautiful...seems like you could just reach out and feel that velvet nose!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

The wife thanks you..
Nice pics, thanks..........


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Two of my cutting mares and my calf roping gelding. I got lucky to get all there ears up at once. Thought it was a cool shot.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Great shots Sandy. I like them all but I really like the first two.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

beautiful animals, horses. good pics.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very, very nice. Rich


----------

